
What the Hex? - Kortaggio
http://yizzle.com/whatthehex/
======
jonobird1
I'm sorry, I couldn't resist:

    
    
      var result = $('#target').text(); 
      
      $('#' + result).css({'background' : 'black', 'color' : 'white'}).text('me');

------
J_Darnley
Pretty fun. I can usually get the colour right but the brightness/saturation
usually catches me out.

